# Layer - Wozu??



## Arne Buchwald (2. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon so häufig etwas von Layern gelesen, doch nie, wofür die gut sind. Wenn Websites, z.B. Microsoft, ihren HTML-Code in Layer-Tags schreiben, kann man den ganzen Inhalt der Seite nur in der Vorschau und nicht im "Bearbeitungsmodus" erkennen.

Layer = Gewisser Kopierschutz??

Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, da ich diesen Tag noch nie in GoLive gefunden, geschweigedessen gebraucht habe.

Vielen Dank,


----------



## Dunsti (3. Dezember 2001)

nein, ein Kopierschutz ist das sicher nicht.

Aber Layer bieten z.B. die Möglichkeit DHTML-Inhalt zu erstellen. Damit kannst Du dann z.B. ein Menü "ins Bild fahren" wenn die Maus an eine bestimmte Stelle kommt.
Mit Layern kann man Seitenelemente auch genauer positionieren....

Möglichkeiten gibts da viele. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Quentin (3. Dezember 2001)

naja als bestes beispiel hierfür (eigenwerbung möge mir jetzt verziehen sein)

http://quentin.masterless.org/quentin/news.asp?skinname=industrial

der content wird in einen layer gepackt, somit kannst du dir deinen eigenen scroller dazubauen...

kopierschutz ist das wirklich nicht 

ich mag layer irgendwie nicht *G*


----------



## The_Rotten (3. Dezember 2001)

Gibts dafür ne Homepage wie ich so was mache wie du mit den Layern und den Scrollbars dir auch noch so hübsch aussehen. würde mich freuen das mal irgendwo zu finden

und wo ichs gerade sehe kannst du mir sagen wie du das GB gemacht hast?? biiiiitte!


----------



## Quentin (3. Dezember 2001)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/

da steht eigentlich ziemlich viel drin 


- offtopic - 
gb? passt zwar nicht in den thread rein, aber das gb ist ASP basierend...
- offtopic -


----------



## The_Rotten (3. Dezember 2001)

*mehr offtopic*

Tut mir leid aber ich bin neu hier was ist ASP und wo kann ich das leicht und ohne probleme lernen???? ich will auch son GB


----------



## Psyclic (3. Dezember 2001)

ASP = Active Server Pages

ASP ist wie PHP oder PERL oder Cold Fusion oder oder oder ....eine Serverseitige Scriptsprache damit wird die dynamische bereitstelolung von webinhalten ermöglicht.
Man kann damit gästebücher, umfragen, mailformulare, ecommerce systeme ach weis weis ich nich alles programmieren.
ASP wurde von microsoft entwickelt und wo du´s lernen kannst..hm keine ahnung beschäftige mich nich damit
aber frag ma unseren asp cheffe quentin *g*
ach ja ... schau einfach mal in die programming tutorials ! da stehen auch n paar sachen drin..aber mit "schnell ma eben lernen" is wohl nich


----------



## sam (9. Dezember 2001)

@rotten: den scroller gibts hier 

und wo hat ihn quentin her?   
<--


----------



## Quentin (9. Dezember 2001)

*** pass auf das du nicht auffliegst  ich sags dir im guten hehehe


----------



## A-Lien (9. Dezember 2001)

um seitenelemente genauer zu positionieren??

reden wir hier von layern??

also ich habs noch nie geschafft das bei ner vollbild seite (also kein popup) ein layer da saß wo ich ihn im dw positioniert hatte,der saß immer mehrere pixel drüber oder drunter.

ich halte layer für kein so nützliches element


----------



## sam (9. Dezember 2001)

@quentin: psssssssssssssssssssssssst


----------

